# Transport needed urgently from Oxford to Mostyn wales



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

What would you like help with?Transport
Contact/Rescue Organisation:Cats Galore Rescue
Do you have the rescue's permission to post this request?Yes
Do you take full responsibility for co-ordinating the transport run?Yes
(eg. ensuring that all volunteers have contact details of the rescue and others involved in the run, and know changeover times, locations, etc.)
Who legally owns the animal during transport?the rescue
Will paperwork/documentation be passed on with the animal?handover form

*****Please note, documentation MUST be available for the individual/organisation to sign to relinquish the animal and transferred to each volunteer to hand over to the receiving party. We always recommend that a copy be kept by the rescue co-ordinating the run.*****

Number of animals:1
Type/Breed:cat
Name(s):no name
Sex:male
Age(s):not known
Colours:grey and white
Neutered:no
Vaccinated:not known
Any known medical issues:none known
Any known behavioural Issues:none known

Any other information:He was brought into the vets in Oxford as a stray no one has come forward for him so he is going to rescue. He will need to be taken at the latest 2morrow as the vets are closed over the bank holiday and they have no one to go in to see to him.

If any member requires further information about the animal(s) please contact the rescue concerned directly.

Location Start: County & Postcode Oxford
Location End: County & Postcode CH8 9NS (Mostyn nr Holywell)

Please note: All volunteers who offer transport must first check with their insurance company that they are insured to do so. Animal Lifeline cannot take any responsibility for members who do not.

We strongly advise volunteers not to take their own animals or young children when transporting unknown dogs.

Oxford, UK to Holywell, Clwyd CH8 9NS, UK - Google Maps

If you can help please can you pm me, email me at 
[email protected] or answer the thread on our site here
View topic - Transport needed urgently from Oxford to Mostyn wales • Animal Lifeline UK

many thanks for taking the time to read this.

Best wishes Kelly-joy and The Animal Lifeline UK team


----------



## mumtobruce (Apr 17, 2011)

Kelly , exactly what help do you need for this transport ??? I am new to this forum and am struggling to get private messages but can you try and let me know what help you need for this journey okay . If you have no answer from me it is becauise I am still muddled as to how to negotiate through the website so keep trying ok .When I log in I just come to pet forums so will look for a message from you


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi we need help to get a cat from Oxford to Mostyn wales to his rescue placement, if you can help with any of the transport to get him there then please let me know


----------

